# ENW slow on home comp through IE



## Quasqueton (May 1, 2005)

ENWorld is *VERY* slow on my home computer through Internet Explorer (fine and speedy on my work computer with IE). This has just started in the past week. It is not only slow, but it locks up IE while its loading a ENW page, so i can't even leave it. I've had to change my home page to something else just so I can surf the web without having to wait 5 minutes for ENW to load.

I just tried getting here through Netscape, and everything is fast as it should. So the problem is with my home IE. I haven't done anything or changed anything in IE this week, so I don't have a clue what the problem could be. After writing that sentence, I remember I did clear my cookies and history this week, but that's all. Would that have caused a problem? There is no problem/slowness with any other web site. Only ENW on my home computer through IE.

Anyone got suggestions, advice, hints? Please help me. This is driving me mad.

Quasqueton


----------



## Greylock (May 1, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> This has just started in the past week. It is not only slow, but it locks up IE while its loading a ENW page, so i can't even leave it.




I've been meaning to point this out as well. The last several days I've had IE (MSN) completely freeze up trying to get here. I can surf to my hearts content, but the moment I try to load up ENWorld, *poof*. Rebooting is all I can do, and it can take several.

Works fine in Firefox, but I tend to use IE more.


----------



## Michael Morris (May 1, 2005)

Site is loading fine for me under IE.  Which version of IE? Any javascript errors?


----------



## BSF (May 1, 2005)

I generally use Firefox at home and IE at work.  I haven't seen any problems with the site.  Which OS are you running at home?  And as Michael asked, which version of IE?


----------



## Quasqueton (May 1, 2005)

IE 6.0

Windows XP Home

But none of this has changed in the past few days (since i got this new comp 1.5 years ago). And I have no slow down with other web sites. Good to see I'm not the only one.

Quasqueton


----------



## Darth K'Trava (May 1, 2005)

Mostly, the only times I've had the site lag was when I'd forget to shut off Norton Autoprotect (antivirus) and it screws with AOL in a major way!


----------



## Greylock (May 2, 2005)

I'm using MSN 9. Not sure how that translates to IE, but it's the latest. And nope, it's not lag that gets me. My pc completely locks up, about every fourth or fifth time I try to log in. And once it happens I can be assured of having to reboot several times before getting in. Just started in the last week, like Quasqueton says.


----------



## IronWolf (May 2, 2005)

I checked with IE6 all patched up on an XPSP2 machine.  It worked fine and I tried it a few times after closing and re-opening.  Probably not the greatest test as I browse with FireFox 99.9% of the time.  But...  Darth K'Trava may be on to something.  Perhaps it is some AV Program, Spyware app, pop-up blocker (not that EnWorld is using pop-ups) is having some issues?  Maybe a recent definition update or app update to some common piece of software like that started causing the issues?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (May 2, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> IE 6.0
> 
> Windows XP Home




Ditto, but mine works great!


----------



## Quasqueton (May 2, 2005)

> Perhaps it is some AV Program, Spyware app, pop-up blocker (not that EnWorld is using pop-ups) is having some issues? Maybe a recent definition update or app update to some common piece of software like that started causing the issues?



I didn't do anything like this "manually". How would I find out if it was done "automatically"? If this problem was with all web sites, or with my IE at work, I'd figure it was my hardware/software. But this is only a problem on my home computer, through IE, and only on ENW. I figured something must have been updated/changed on this site.

Has me completely stymied.

Quasqueton


----------



## fett527 (May 2, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> I didn't do anything like this "manually". How would I find out if it was done "automatically"? If this problem was with all web sites, or with my IE at work, I'd figure it was my hardware/software. But this is only a problem on my home computer, through IE, and only on ENW. I figured something must have been updated/changed on this site.
> 
> Has me completely stymied.
> 
> Quasqueton





If you have automatic updates going you most likely have XP SP2 which has a pop-up blocker for IE.  It has settings in Internet Options, Privacy tab at the bottom.  I wouldn't think this would cause the problem, but you can check if it was installed or not.


----------



## Michael Morris (May 2, 2005)

I've now checked the connection from 5 computers and have been unable to replicate the slowdown issue.  The only help I can offer, as others already have, is the strong possibility that your computer has spyware or adware messing with the system.

You might want to post in the Computers forum on this.

At this point, I consider this report closed.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (May 2, 2005)

I've been trying to get  in for an hour and a half, running Firefox on WinXP Pro.  My work connection is a T1 line and the PC is Dell with 256 meg of ram and a 2.5 GHz processor.  So it seems the bottleneck is "out there" somewhere.


----------



## Michael Morris (May 2, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I've been trying to get  in for an hour and a half, running Firefox on WinXP Pro.  My work connection is a T1 line and the PC is Dell with 256 meg of ram and a 2.5 GHz processor.  So it seems the bottleneck is "out there" somewhere.




Seperate issue

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=130494


----------



## lonesoldier (May 4, 2005)

IE 6 is teh broke-zors
However it runs very well on Firefox 1.0.3.

2600+ Athalon XP
512 Ram

@DMcal:

Try performing a trace route to enworld.

Start->Run->Cmd->"tracert www.enworld.org"
Without the brackets into the comand prompt.

I got 14 Hops and then 65.115.128.242 told me that the destination net was unreachable.


----------



## Michael Morris (May 4, 2005)

lonesoldier said:
			
		

> IE 6 is teh broke-zors
> However it runs very well on Firefox 1.0.3.
> 
> 2600+ Athalon XP
> ...





Routing problems aren't a problem I can fix on the server side. That's a problem for your ISP.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2005)

Windows XP HE with IE 6. No problems here.


----------



## the Jester (May 5, 2005)

Since I switched to Firefox, I have had no problems.  However, my first thought was "Spyware" and it remains, imho, a pretty likely cause.

My hat of IE knows no limit.


----------



## Michael Morris (May 5, 2005)

P-kitty has given me permission to start closing bug threads once the bug has been diagnosed. That would be the case with this one. If this continues though feel free to start up a new thread.

*Diagnosis:* Probable Spyware infection in Client.
*Status:* Closed.


----------

